# E7500 0r Q8200



## glp103

I'm looking to buy a HP computer for my daughter and I can customize it with either an Intel duo E7500 or a Quad E8200. She does a little gaming, but mostly simple online apps. nothing graphics intensive and will use Micro. Office for school including PowerPoint, Publisher, Word and Excel.
She does basic photo editing with Adobe Elements and downloads from iTunes. Other than surf the net, read email, IM and watch youtube that is pretty much it. With those apps. wouldn't she benefit more from the core 2 duo running at 2.93 GHz since she doesn't run more than 1-2 programs at a time? She might listen to itunes while surfing.


----------



## Bodaggit23

What's the cost difference?

It may be worth it to upgrade now rather than later, just in case.

You could consider resale also, if later the pc would be sold.
Get the best you can afford. You'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## glp103

It's only $50.00 more, but is it beneficial to my apps. ?


----------



## mx344

Well, for what she would use it for i would get the  dual core, that would be good for that stuff, but like the guy said above, what is the price difference?
Cause if it is close in price, i would almost always go quad over dual, but i would go for dual.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Intel Core 2 Duo processors are overpriced in my opinion.  Go for the system with a Quad-Core processor.

If you are concerned about cost you might also to take a look at a system with a Phenom II processor.


----------



## StrangleHold

Intel E7500
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056

Phenom II AM3 X3 720BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649

Intel Q8200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115055

Phenom II AM2+ 920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103472

Phenom II 810 AM3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650


----------

